# Pooing in crate



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi - Jenson has been sleeping better in his crate after an initial howling but he really hates going in there even though we have made it really cosy and a nice place to be. When he gets sleepy he falls asleep at my feet and I have been lifting him to his cage so he gets used to sleeping there, not always shutting the door.

As soon as we put him in there and shut the door and then leave him he nearly always does a poo sometimes a wee - a bit like a two fingers up at you - kind of poo. He has been in the garden and been given a good chance to eliminate before he goes in there.

I really want him to like his cage and not really sure what to do about this problem.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

He may never love it - Tilly never goes in of her own accord, but she certainly accepts it. The first 3 weeks we had her, i had to physically hold her in place while I shut the door! She wld cry for 5 mins, then go to sleep.

7 weeks on and I still pick her up and place her in, but she will then snuggle in her bed as I close the door. She cries to get up around 7am if we have not let her out before. Some dogs love their crates, others not bothered! I think it makes a difference if they were crated at the breeder's. we will be keeping Tilly's crate until after she is spayed at 6 months, then ditching it!

Until then, sounds like you are doing all the right stuff. Give him treats in there, treats through the bars for stopping crying, placing toys in there for him to find.

X


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Firstly, i would say that you are still establishing your routine, so don't be so hard on yourself. Are you logging all wees and poos? This will help you identify a pattern which will come into sync if you keep mealtimes and sleep times consistent. Here's our loose daily schedule: http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showpost.php?p=172267&postcount=4

You can download my log sheet here: http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13457

Just be aware of the times they will (eventually!)go to the loo. After sleeps, after eating, first thing in the morning and last thing at night. Possibly also once in the middle of the night, but it will depend on your puppy.

Have you got your toilet phrase and toilet area sorted? We use "Be Quick" and have a puppy pad by the door. Ollie goes straight to it at the times I mention above (mostly!) and the rest of the time its hit and miss. It can take a few days to settle in and toilet training can take up to 6 months. Just keep praising when they do something right and ignoring it when they dont.

Once he's settled, try to get him to go into the crate on his own, otherwise it may feel like a punishment. You can use treats initially if it helps.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you - maybe he is going to be one that hates it, he goes in there happily enough it's just when the door shuts that he gets really pee'd off. He is already a Mummy's boy!

I will keep trying though - it's just so annoying when he poos as he treads in it and I am constantly washing bedding and toys.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Jensen said:


> I will keep trying though - it's just so annoying when he poos as he treads in it and I am constantly washing bedding and toys.


Yep! Thats what we did! Patience and perseverance is all you need! It will come. Ollie still yaps a bit in his crate but soon stops. You will make it harder for yourself in the long run if you don't set boundaries and enforce them. I found this DVD quite a good watch to understand the psychology of dogs: 









http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jan-Fennell-The-Dog-Listener/dp/B000A3OOHW/ref=pd_sim_d_h__11


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

They are just like children I guess - you have to set boundaries and follow through with stuff.

It is still early days though I guess.

Thank you for the link to the DVD - I will check it out.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Another thing, do you cover the crate? It s a useful thing to do, as it signifies sleep time plus they can't see you.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

We have a blanket over half of it - should we cover the whole thing? And should I do then when I crate him and I am just popping out?


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Jensen said:


> We have a blanket over half of it - should we cover the whole thing? And should I do then when I crate him and I am just popping out?


If Ollie is locked in the crate we generally cover it when we are in and go out. His crate is open when he is out of it so he can go in and out when he likes. I think it actually ends up relaxing them if its covered over. They know its time to rest and nothing outside distracts them. I'm sure some longer term owners will have more experience to pass on!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you for your advice - I will give it a try!


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

No problem! I'm still learning myself. Ollie was exhausted from today and went into his crate by himself at about 7:30 and has been asleep ever since! (we closed the door and covered him over)


----------



## Stuart & Hayley (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi there my cockerpoo is now 5 months and no longer in a crate.We used the crate at first but now he is out of it totally. I am pleased to say Barney is a very good boy at night and during the day if left.We decided that we thought the crate would be a good grounding for house training and it seems to have done the trick.We always intended to remove the crate as soon as possible.Barney was ok with it he would go in it during the day sometimes to sleep but I never gave him food in it.Barney never pooped in his crate I was lead to believe generally the will not do there business where they sleep.Things do get easier Barney still has a whimper sometimes when I put him to bed now.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi S & H- we changed his crate to a smaller one and it has worked wonders, no more poo or wee. He is sleeping all night and no whimpers.


----------

